# morel certification claas



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Anybody here go to the morel certification class. I went last Saturday in South Bend


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

I was, sitting in the front row. I was the guy with the long hair


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Thats great really enjoyed the class. Had a lot of people saying they never heard about the class. But I'm looking forward to the fall class. Happy Hunting


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

Ya me too, it was a really good class


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Smokey, what did it certify you???? Does this mean you are more knowledgeable than before? What is the benefit from being certified?


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

The state of Indiana offered A class so people can be certified on Morel mushrooms. With this certification we can sell Morel mushrooms. It covered morels as well as look alike. Taught us how to process mushroom for selling. This law goes into effect in 2016,you must be certifed to sell morels. Also with passing this class we will now able to attend a second class on summer and fall mushrooms for selling to stores, and yes i am now more knowledgeable than before the class


----------



## rcurtis1990 (Apr 3, 2015)

I attended the Bloomington class. We had a packed house! This was a very informative class on proper handling/processing of the morels and the identification of what a true morel is verses false morels. Well worth the time to me. smokey - I also heard from many people that they had never heard of being certified. Honestly I'm surprised that it took the State to mandate this since people are selling produce (morels) to the general public. Glad that these classes are being offered now.


----------



## morelsandmanners (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks for the info smokey


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey rcurtis, you been out looking? heard they found some blacks in Mitchell. Keep us posted when you get into them. Because i shouldn't be to far behind here in the north ..... Happy Hunting


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Smokey, thanks for sharing. I never find enough to worry about selling but at least know enough to be dangerous, lol. I've always wondered if that guy on the corner selling morels out of his van was legal.


----------



## rcurtis1990 (Apr 3, 2015)

Haven't found any yet Smokey. Hoping to get out this week after work. My hunting spots are about 2 hours north of Bloomington, so if they are finding them in Mitchell this weekend, I can't be too much farther behind them. Will post a new message when I find some though. Happy Hunting!! :wink:


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting folks like it when people share. I will be out this weekend looming but mostly looking to see who.else is lurking in the woods


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

I was in the second row...in Southbend...it was fun, test was pretty easy


----------

